# Not so squat house



## Symphony (Jan 11, 2011)

My boyfriend, Phred, and I were in Kansas City, Kansas and met this kid who took us in, so to speak, and showed us this house that had been abandoned for several months. There was an eviction notice on the door & the inside of the house was wrecked- shit scattered everywhere. Phred had an uneasy feeling about the place from the start, but we stayed there anyway.
A few nights later we gathered a whole bunch of kidz from around town and showed them the squat. Some went off to get some grub while the rest of us stayed behind.
A little while later, we heard a knock at the door. We thought it was a few of our kidz bein dumbfucks blowin up the squat, so, we decided to fuck with them.
My boy, Third Eye, jokingly went up to the door, and said, "Whudduh you doin at mah house?! We don't want any!"
On the other end of the door we heard a mans voice say, "This is my fucking house! Now open the god damned door! I already stabbed your fat Mexican friend!"
Third Eye opens the door and in walks to clean cut Navy boys. One holding a scimitar and the other a machete. I got out of there with a fucking quickness- next thing I know I see cop cars, ambulances and fire trucks flooding the streets.
[[Apparently, the guy had warrants and was hiding out in his old house...]]
Our friend got pretty fucked up ((he was a local)) and was apparently in some sort of gang scene. His home boyz suggested that we get the fuck out of the streets and go to the Missouri side because there was about to be serious bloodshed && went out lookin for the two guys. Cops were trollin the streets so we took the advice and got the fuck out of dodge. Needless to say, I didn't hear anything of those guys ever again. -That was my Kansas experience.


----------



## CvP (Jan 11, 2011)

Damn... probably best that he yelled to whomever knocked first.


----------



## freakstorm (Jan 12, 2011)

shit. no bueno.


----------



## Storm Smokes Rocks (Aug 16, 2011)

crazy story definently agree with cvp imagine what woulda happened if your dude didnt hollar you probably wouldnt be alive tellin your expierence


----------

